# "Bug Report..."



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Particularly with the new v9.0 features I've seen quite a few comments with ideas of how they c uld work better. Remember at any time you are in the car, you can hold the right hand button and say "Bug Report" directly followed by an issue you have experienced or a suggestion. 
So based on some of the posts I've seen this morning, some suggestions would be:
"Bug Report only provide navigation voice guidance on unfamiliar routes" -or-
"Bug Report mute navigation voice guidance on my normal routes"
"Bug Report visually show lane change suggestion differently than hands on wheel notes"
"Bug Report add audio alert to blindspot alert"
etc, etc...

When you send these, they also do timestamp, so if you are reporting a specific issue you have experienced, it can be tracked down to the time you entered the Bug Report. like:
"Bug Report in park driver profile immediately returns to easy entry profile when latching seatbelt"
"Bug Report fantom braking incident"
"Bug Report speed limit shown as 50 and should be 65"
"Bug Report center screen unresponsive"

The trick with recording the Bug Reports though, is not to pause and wait for the car to prompt you following saying Bug Report. You need to keep your spoken text all in a single phrase without pausing, otherwise you will be reporting just the two words "bug report' and no actual suggestion/issue will be included.

Per @Bokonon's digging, you can use any of the following: "bug report", "bug note", "note", and "report"


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

everyone should say something like: "bug report make the bug report time limit longer"


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

RichEV said:


> everyone should say something like: "bug report make the bug report time limit longer"


I don't think it is so much that it has a max length, as it cuts off with any pauses. So be ready to run it all together without taking a breath


----------



## Emerald AP (Sep 10, 2018)

Anyone know if "Feature Request" (as in "Feature Request please give us Spotify in lieu of Slacker") will work just as well as "Bug Report" does? :grinning:


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Emerald AP said:


> Anyone know if "Feature Request" (as in "Feature Request please give us Spotify in lieu of Slacker") will work just as well as "Bug Report" does? :grinning:


you can try it, but have only ever heard of 'Bug Report' being used - for both bugs and feature requests.


----------



## Watzon (May 7, 2018)

“hold the right hand button” ??? No right hand button or a button for my right hand in my TM3. What are you referring too?


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Emerald AP said:


> Anyone know if "Feature Request" (as in "Feature Request please give us Spotify in lieu of Slacker") will work just as well as "Bug Report" does? :grinning:





MelindaV said:


> you can try it, but have only ever heard of 'Bug Report' being used - for both bugs and feature requests.


As of January 2017, the only supported phrases for filing a bug report were "bug report", "bug note", "note", and "report". (Really? "Bug note"? People say that?  )

Source: JSON data structure defining all voice commands.


```
{
            "command_type" : "note",
            "description" : "note",
            "command_regexp" : "^note\\b(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "note",
            "description" : "report",
            "command_regexp" : "^report\\b(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "note",
            "description" : "bug note",
            "command_regexp" : "^bug note\\b(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "note",
            "description" : "bug report",
            "command_regexp" : "^bug report\\b(.*)$"
        }
```


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Watzon said:


> "hold the right hand button" ??? No right hand button or a button for my right hand in my TM3. What are you referring too?


On the steering wheel, there are two scroll wheels, one on each side of the wheel. These wheels are also buttons that you can press and hold down. The "right hand button" refers to the right scroll wheel.


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> I don't think it is so much that it has a max length, as it cuts off with any pauses. So be ready to run it all together without taking a breath


It seems to cut off at about 15 seconds no matter how many words I string together trying to go longer. Do you have different behavior?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

RichEV said:


> It seems to cut off at about 15 seconds no matter how many words I string together trying to go longer. Do you have different behavior?


I don't think Ive had any that needed to go on that long - but have had some end too early because I paused  so you may be correct at the 15sec limit


----------



## Tesla Newbie (Aug 2, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> Remember at any time you are in the car, you can hold the right hand button and say "Bug Report" directly followed by an issue you have experienced or a suggestion.


I assume that like with a phone call, I press _and release_, and then talk. Is that right?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Is this the correct way to give suggestions? I’m afraid overwhelming Tesla with suggestions in the big reports will lead to overlooked bugs.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

You need to send bug reports like this:


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> I don't think it is so much that it has a max length, as it cuts off with any pauses. So be ready to run it all together without taking a breath


Reminds me of my Grandmother. While on the phone with her, if you ever paused, she would, invariably say "well, bye" and hang up. I miss you Grandma, we should have talked more!


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

One of my biggest bugs I have is impossible to use with bug report. About 30% of the time I try to use voice recognition it acts like it doesn't hear me at all. It times out and still doesn't work again when I press it again. I cannot say "bug report" because it won't respond. Anyway anyone have a way to manually enter a bug report when the bug is about the voice recognition?


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

ummgood said:


> One of my biggest bugs I have is impossible to use with bug report. About 30% of the time I try to use voice recognition it acts like it doesn't hear me at all. It times out and still doesn't work again when I press it again. I cannot say "bug report" because it won't respond. Anyway anyone have a way to manually enter a bug report when the bug is about the voice recognition?


Email [email protected]. Not while driving, of course. 

Agree that it would be nice if there were a text-based way to send a bug report from the car, though. I imagine that this kind of issue is a *lot* easier to debug when you have a snapshot of the car's current state, and that's something you can't attach over email.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

ummgood said:


> One of my biggest bugs I have is impossible to use with bug report. About 30% of the time I try to use voice recognition it acts like it doesn't hear me at all. It times out and still doesn't work again when I press it again. I cannot say "bug report" because it won't respond. Anyway anyone have a way to manually enter a bug report when the bug is about the voice recognition?


Are you by chance in an area with spotty cell coverage? I believe voice recognition uploads the sound and decodes in the cloud, like Alexa etc. I know in iffy areas I do see delays.


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

JWardell said:


> Are you by chance in an area with spotty cell coverage? I believe voice recognition uploads the sound and decodes in the cloud, like Alexa etc. I know in iffy areas I do see delays.


No I have seen it when the LTE is indicating full cell service. So either the service isn't there but it thinks it is or it is something else software related. It could also be due to internet time outs because the cell service might be backed up? I have no idea. Unfortunately I don't have AT&T for my cell phone I have Verizon (and my phone works fine) so I can't tell if it is something with the data connection by comparing to something else. Also during this time I am trying to navigate somewhere and the car itself will let me find places and it doesn't complain that there is no traffic data due to offline maps so I think the car has a data connection. Plus I am usually streaming audio so that works as well or I would have figured it was due to data loss.

On a side note I tried to get AT&T 10 years ago and probably would be able to compare it but they rejected me so I now have Verizon. Too bad for them because I have 7 lines with Verizon.


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

Bokonon said:


> Email [email protected]. Not while driving, of course.
> 
> Agree that it would be nice if there were a text-based way to send a bug report from the car, though. I imagine that this kind of issue is a *lot* easier to debug when you have a snapshot of the car's current state, and that's something you can't attach over email.


Thanks I'll email them the next time it happens so I can give them an exact time it occurred. Hopefully that will help them look into the problem. This started way back on version 28 I think. I keep hoping it will get fixed. It usually happens to me at least a few times a week but isn't regular enough where I know why/when it is going to happen.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

I think some of these feature/bug requests are great and they need to be sent to Tesla, but is there an area on this forum to keep a "feature request" list going. It would be nice to even break it down by software, mechanical & aesthetics.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Madmolecule said:


> I think some of these feature/bug requests are great and they need to be sent to Tesla, but is there an area on this forum to keep a "feature request" list going. It would be nice to even break it down by software, mechanical & aesthetics.


there is this thread for software: Which software updates are you wanting/expecting from your Model 3?


----------



## Juan C Lau (Jul 13, 2018)

Does anyone know if there is an official way of sending Tesla a feature request?
For the longest time I've waited for Tesla to allow audio from the phone to come through the sound system when in a different mode, i.e. when streaming media, no phone audio will play through.

This is pretty basic, but I'm wondering if Tesla knows, hasn't noticed, paid attention, or what.
The car should detect when audio is being played from the phone and automatically pause the currently selected source. It is very inconvenient to have to change to the phone source to be able to play a voice message or audio from a video.

Anyway, if someone knows of a place where we can send these requests, please let me know.


Cheers!


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Juan C Lau said:


> Does anyone know if there is an official way of sending Tesla a feature request?


See Melinda's first post in this thread, you've got a few options. 

Best way to report a bug or request a change to how a feature works is from inside the car. Get the car to do the thing that you'd like to improve, then hold down the right scroll wheel on the steering wheel to activate the voice command system, and say, "Bug report" followed by a description of the issue. For example: "Bug report, audio played on my phone should override the music playing on the car's speakers". Submitting a bug report / feature request this way gives Tesla a way to see what your car was doing around the time of your report, which helps the firmware team evaluate the issue or suggestion.

You can also send bug reports and feature requests by email to the general customer service addresses, [email protected] and [email protected].


----------

